# Power cleans and SNATCH



## Solomc (Jul 14, 2017)

Does anybody have some insite with pointing me in the right direction to a good read for newbs for Olympic lifts 

Ive had some sort of fascination if you will, ever since the Olympics started airing it on tv way back when. But just never learned. 

I guess you could say its on on my bucket list of things I've always wanted to learn. 

Unfortunatly Cross fit is all I see using this technique in their work out routines. Am I gonna have to cross the line to learn this lifting technique? 

judging by the hotness I'm seeing in the cross fit battles I have no issue running there. But would like to learn alittle for my self before paying cross fit.  Thanks Solo


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 14, 2017)

The Olympic lifts are highly technical lifts. You'd be doing yourself a favor hiring a coach to help you learn them vs doing it yourself.


----------



## Solomc (Jul 14, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> The Olympic lifts are highly technical lifts. You'd be doing yourself a favor hiring a coach to help you learn them vs doing it yourself.



Yeah I totally get that and no way would walk in there and start slinging iron up over my head.  Lol. 
But I just enjoying reading before I attemp anything. 
Yes a coach hiring will be required. Thanks doc


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2017)

Agree with doc ..it's all technique


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 14, 2017)

Some of the old Russian and Bulgarian coaches wrote books.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 14, 2017)

wait did you say ur crossing over to the dark side?!?!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 14, 2017)

I love snatch but only if its clean. Wait, what is this Olympic stuff you speak of?


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 14, 2017)

^^^^ beat me to it


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 14, 2017)

OH wait this isn't the thread that has the chicks face right next to her pussy


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 14, 2017)

If you have a chance, attend either Klokov's, Lapikov's, Berestov's, Rigert's or Zubova's seminars. They are literally the greatest bunch to learn from.


----------



## Solomc (Jul 14, 2017)

Okay so GOOGLE it is then. Lol.  Thanks


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Solomc (Jul 15, 2017)

Zombialja Bones said:


>



Thats a nice SNATCH


----------



## Solomc (Jul 15, 2017)

In fact that was awesome. Thanks Zomb


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 15, 2017)

Solomc said:


> In fact that was awesome. Thanks Zomb



Aleksey's got a really patient way of explaining technique, just wish he'd put different subtitles, because not everyone watching will understand Ukranian. 

Btw, saw it posted on my timeline yesterday, he's finally put a book out called "Leg Strength".


----------



## Solomc (Jul 15, 2017)

Zombialja Bones said:


> Aleksey's got a really patient way of explaining technique, just wish he'd put different subtitles, because not everyone watching will understand Ukranian.
> 
> Btw, saw it posted on my timeline yesterday, he's finally put a book out called "Leg Strength".
> View attachment 4183



assuming it's in English? Lol.  I will check it out. Thanks again


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 15, 2017)

Solomc said:


> assuming it's in English? Lol.  I will check it out. Thanks again



That it is. About damn time, too.


----------

